

OpenSUSE To Offer A Rolling Release Repo; Calls It “Tumbleweed” - Garbage
http://ostatic.com/blog/opensuse-to-offer-a-rolling-release-repo

======
pmjordan
I hope this means I can easily track the latest stable kernel versions without
having to upgrade the rest of the system (to a degree), and without having to
roll said kernel myself.

